# What questions do rescues want to know?



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

I have an old HS friend that is looking to re-home his dog (a mix, so I won't be posting her here). I told him I would put the word out to people I know involved in rescues, but I know there are specific questions that people will want answered.

My question is, what is that list of questions that everyone would want to know? I will then put a list together and send it to him for answers... then put the word out to my friends.

Your info is appreciated... thanks!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

- Size including an accurate weight
- Age
- Vetting status (definitely helps if the dog is S/N and totally UTD on everything)
- Is the dog friendly with people? Good with other dogs? good with cats? Housebroken? Crate trained? 
- Any quirks (or special qualities)

I think that's the main stuff. 

ETA - Definitely include good pictures. Everyone always wants to see a picture.

I'm guessing I already know the answer, but any chance this guy might reconsider and keep his dog? It's a TERRIBLE time for dogs out there right now and most groups are up to the their eyebrows in wonderful dogs who need help.


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

In addition to what pupresq listed:

Is the dog good with children? What ages of children has she been exposed to? 

Has she had any obedience training? If so, share details. 

Does she have any fears? Men, people of different races, thunderstorms, cars, etc.. 

Has she ever bitten or shown aggression towards someone? 

Does she jump fences?


Because rescues are SO full, it's even more important to make sure that the dogs they're taking in are going to be adoptable (AKA - no major behavioral problems). They would prefer to take in a dog that they can place into a forever home in a reasonable amount of time, that way they can free up a spot for the next dog that needs rescue placement. Not to say that there aren't still rescues that may take in a dog that needs rehabilitation...it's just that most rescues are more likely to pull a dog that needs a lot of work from a shelter, rather than taking it in as an owner surrender.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is a link to our OTI application. It is pretty specific so you can get an idea of how much information is good to give.

http://www.coastalgsr.org/GSRescueOTI.htm


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Thank you all very much. I'm going to compile a list and then send the answers out to contacts to see if anyone can help. I have offered to him that I could take her for a bit while trying to find a home for her if it has to come to that since I'm home full time right now.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

They also like a compelling story of why the person wants to give up the dog.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

If you have an e-mail you would like to share (PM) I could forward you our owner surrender form. It covers about everything. It is several pages but the new owner can pretty much pick up where the old owner left off.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Seems to me your friend should be able to answer any questions without a list. Tell he/she to just be honest.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

The list is for me... I'm not sure what rescues want to know. Which is why I'm asking... that way, when I reach out to people it will all be ready to go.


----------

